# Second stimulus check?



## JaniceM (Jun 23, 2020)

I've been reading all kinds of conflicting info in recent weeks, but this came up on a couple of sites today:
https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...ng-soon-trump-says-will-be-very-generous.html

Do you think it will come through?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 27, 2020)

Every article I've read about it, including this one, seems hopeful that the second package will pass. But as stated in the article, there will undoubtedly be "tweaks" first, ergo the expectation that payments wouldn't be sent out until the fall. The sad irony in this is that the people who need it most, needed the money weeks ago.  So they are struggling to get by the best way they can in the meantime. Unfortunately $1,200 isn't enough to pay some people's rent for the month in high rent locations. Even if only half the people who suddenly became unemployed couldn't make ends meet...that's a helluva lot of people....20 million plus family members.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 27, 2020)

plus while the current 600 ends july 31st most of the states work off a claims week which means the 600 actually ends a week earlier . new york just fixed the website and says week of 7/26


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've been reading all kinds of conflicting info in recent weeks, but this came up on a couple of sites today:
> https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...ng-soon-trump-says-will-be-very-generous.html
> 
> Do you think it will come through?


my mother was saying that she'd heard that they canned that second stimulus check idea when i spoke to her on the phone a couple days ago.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 27, 2020)

I’ve been reading about it.  I read it was suppose to be a Republican plan and come from the senate.  I don’t care where it comes from, just give me the money.  Pretty please.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2020)

It's looking better for it to happen. I just hope they work out the details before they take their next break. They've *got* theirs but there are people in great need (yesterday)!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 19, 2020)

I'd been reading they've been on their usual break and will be back to work tomorrow (Monday).  Let's hope they come up with good news-  and fast.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)

I heard yesterday it's in the works yet.  They just have to decide who to give it to and how much.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 19, 2020)

With the elections rapidly approaching, I would expect that these politicians will come to an agreement and send out another check.  Their Primary reason Will be the elections, and their desire to be re-elected.  IMO, they WILL pass another stimulus, then inundate everyone with TV ads stating how "concerned" they are.

While it would be nice to receive another check, we are among the lucky who really don't need it.  I would be more interested in seeing that money going to those who have lost their jobs as a result of this coronavirus....restaurant workers, etc,   In addition, I would prefer that it NOT go to those who are avoiding work because they can make more on unemployment payments.  It seems that everywhere we go, there is a Help Wanted sign on the door.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 19, 2020)

Were confused on this issue, but not as near as congress is...

addendum: were stressed? can you imagine a house full of kids
Buy school clothes, no wait?
Pay rent, no hold off, we may get a check, talk to landlord...
What to do?
Do I have a job, do I not?
Our problems are minor when compared to a household with children regarding stimulus check


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 19, 2020)

Don M. said:


> With the elections rapidly approaching, I would expect that these politicians will come to an agreement and send out another check.  Their Primary reason Will be the elections, and their desire to be re-elected.  IMO, they WILL pass another stimulus, then inundate everyone with TV ads stating how "concerned" they are.
> 
> While it would be nice to receive another check, we are among the lucky who really don't need it.  I would be more interested in seeing that money going to those who have lost their jobs as a result of this coronavirus....restaurant workers, etc,   In addition, I would prefer that it NOT go to those who are avoiding work because they can make more on unemployment payments.  It seems that everywhere we go, there is a Help Wanted sign on the door.


From everything I've read, it seems that a second round is almost guaranteed and yes, they'll do it to look good at election time. They'll have to work out the terms (doubtful Dems and Repubs) will agree on each of the facets of the proposed package. It seems this time they'll also have as much, if not more to consider before agreeing on the package. Two things seem to stand firm so far: Sending the stimulus to individuals who's incomes are $40,000 or less and doing more to help small businesses that have suffered.


----------



## 911 (Jul 20, 2020)

There’s going to be something, but who knows what?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> my mother was saying that she'd heard that they canned that second stimulus check idea when i spoke to her on the phone a couple days ago.


That's what we heard.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 20, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> That's what we heard.


Now they're talking again about some hero pay for us healthcare people. The grocery workers got more but us healthcare people ain't got crap.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 21, 2020)

Source, link? Heard from where/who? Lots of people "hear" lots of things. If a second stimulus is approved it'll be announced with details.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 22, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Source, link? Heard from where/who? Lots of people "hear" lots of things. If a second stimulus is approved it'll be announced with details.


This morning:  https://www.cnet.com/personal-finance/second-stimulus-check-update-when-could-you-get-a-new-payment/


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2020)

@JaniceM 
Yes, I saw that and other reports. It's all speculation until things are finalized.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 22, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @JaniceM
> Yes, I saw that and other reports. It's all speculation until things are finalized.


Yes, so I have the same approach I had the first time around-  I won't fully believe it til it shows up in my mailbox or bank account.


----------



## Theresa Flowers (Jul 23, 2020)

I sure hope so! The firts stimulus check paid for a nice camping vacation with the granddaughter


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2020)

Welcome @Theresa Flowers!  ...  my  stimulus check paid for new mattresses/bedding for my granddaughters.


----------



## Theresa Flowers (Jul 23, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Welcome @Theresa Flowers!  ...  my  stimulus check paid for new mattresses/bedding for my granddaughters.


Most excellent use of new funds!


----------



## peppermint (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow, Therasa….So you didn't need the check...I thought it was for your food and maybe rent or mortgage...
We hardly leave our home...only to get some food........We don't get the check....

We have a pension...Cause we worked for the money...since we were in High School, having 2 kids when we got married...Husband
only had a HS education....He perservered and went into the Computer's were just starting....He was twenty years old....
He was smart and stayed in that field till he was almost 70 years old....I also worked in a school till I was 65 years old....
Hubby then had a heart attack then Cancer....

We did our kids to college....Cause we didn't have that advantage....So we payed for their education...Not like the 
people that get free education, cause their mom and pop cheat....I don't ever remember going to a camping vacation...
We were to busy...


----------



## Knight (Jul 23, 2020)

Theresa Flowers said:


> I sure hope so! The firts stimulus check paid for a nice camping vacation with the granddaughter


Nice way to build memories with your granddaughter while spreading the stimulus around like the Gov. hoped for.


----------



## Theresa Flowers (Jul 23, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Wow, Therasa….So you didn't need the check...I thought it was for your food and maybe rent or mortgage...
> We hardly leave our home...only to get some food........We don't get the check....
> 
> We have a pension...Cause we worked for the money...since we were in High School, having 2 kids when we got married...Husband
> ...


Well that is harsh and judgemental. I have worked since I was 11.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 23, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Wow, Therasa….So you didn't need the check...I thought it was for your food and maybe rent or mortgage...
> We hardly leave our home...only to get some food........We don't get the check....
> 
> We have a pension...Cause we worked for the money...since we were in High School, having 2 kids when we got married...Husband
> ...


I don’t know why anyone in their right mind would want to camp.  IMO you haven’t missed anything.  We went a couple of times when the kids were young-as in mommy please can we stay in a tent overnight?  Ok, fine.

First time we camped he put the tent in the wrong place and I made him move it which caused a huge fight.  Later we saw that the first area he chose became overridden with a herd of very thirsty stampeding cows.  I suppose that’s why no one else had their tents there.  

The second time we camped, in a more well known place, next to other tents.  There was a thunderstorm, the lighting hit close enough to smell the ozone from the strike.  He thought our fear was funny.  I did not.

Further camping trips occurred in the back yard, as in you wanted to camp-so go camp.

Of Our two children with the ability to go to college, our daughter did.  They were told from the beginning of their lives we could not afford it and they must pay their own way.  Besides doing so builds character.  She has lots of character, .  She went and paid her student loans off quickly.

As I recall, I used my first money on house repairs.  As the second round of checks, house repairs.  I live in a money pit.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 23, 2020)

Theresa Flowers said:


> Well that is harsh and judgemental. I have worked since I was 11.


I don’t think the comment was meant to be judgmental or harsh.  I think different people define need in different ways.  As in I need the check for food, IMO that’s a real need.  Or I need the check for house repairs-as in my kitchen flooded, which it did.

Whereas, I need the check for a vacation-a vacation to many people is a want, not a need.  Btw, my oldest son goes hiking and camping every weekend.  I thought I had raised him right, motels and hotels, apparently i did not.


----------



## Knight (Jul 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t think the comment was meant to be judgmental or harsh.  I think different people define need in different ways.  As in I need the check for food, IMO that’s a real need.  Or I need the check for house repairs-as in my kitchen flooded, which it did.
> 
> Whereas, I need the check for a vacation-a vacation to many people is a want, not a need.  Btw, my oldest son goes hiking and camping every weekend.  I thought I had raised him right, motels and hotels, apparently i did not.


As an opinion deciding what is a want vs. need is based on what an individual determines for themselves. You are right in your opinion that  different people define need in different ways.
Without knowing the health & another poster the possible but un posted need to spend quality time with loved ones is as real as a need to repair  a flooded kitchen. Since I don't know why people do what they do I prefer to think the best of them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2020)

The coming of the stimulus check is supposed to be announced by this weekend that is the second stimulus check.


----------



## Theresa Flowers (Jul 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The coming of the stimulus check is supposed to be announced by this weekend that is the second stimulus check.





Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t know why anyone in their right mind would want to camp.  IMO you haven’t missed anything.  We went a couple of times when the kids were young-as in mommy please can we stay in a tent overnight?  Ok, fine.
> 
> First time we camped he put the tent in the wrong place and I made him move it which caused a huge fight.  Later we saw that the first area he chose became overridden with a herd of very thirsty stampeding cows.  I suppose that’s why no one else had their tents there.
> 
> ...


For us camping is I rented 2 cabins at Yogi Bear camping resort.Air conditiong television fishing and hay rides. I guess I am American royalty. My great grandparents came to the USA as indentured servant.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 24, 2020)

Theresa Flowers said:


> For us camping is I rented 2 cabins at Yogi Bear camping resort.Air conditiong television fishing and hay rides. I guess I am American royalty. My great grandparents came to the USA as indentured servant.


 I see.  The above is my style of camping as well except for the hay ride.  Hay is remarkably uncomfortable IMO.

Yeah, the tent thing was insane IMO.  But I guess when you “camp” in a hole in the ground made by a mortar round in Vietnam, a tent is an improvement.  I think my husband and son learned camping in the military.  While I was in the army, we only went out once to set up the tents.  It was a nightmare.

I love fishing, tv, air conditioning, and before my back went south horse back riding in Colorado.

I can’t get any further than 1795 with my oldest relative on dads side.  He was born Maryland, if I remember right.  But wouldn’t your indentured servant grandparent have been a great great?  Guess it depends on your age.


----------



## Theresa Flowers (Jul 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I see.  The above is my style of camping as well except for the hay ride.  Hay is remarkably uncomfortable IMO.
> 
> Yeah, the tent thing was insane IMO.  But I guess when you “camp” in a hole in the ground made by a mortar round in Vietnam, a tent is an improvement.  I think my husband and son learned camping in the military.  While I was in the army, we only went out once to set up the tents.  It was a nightmare.
> 
> ...


I am 57. Yes my great grandparents came from Lithuania and worked in the Scranton coal mines. My father God bless him fought in the Korean war to get money for college. My mother left home at 16 to get her RN school and hard work.The US military is a viable option to ensure a good life.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 24, 2020)

Theresa Flowers said:


> I am 57. Yes my great grandparents came from Lithuania and worked in the Scranton coal mines. My father God bless him fought in the Korean war to get money for college. My mother left home at 16 to get her RN school and hard work.The US military is a viable option to ensure a good life.


a few years ago i took a tour in to the scranton coal mines .... i couldn't believe how cold it was down below in the heat of summer


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> This morning:  https://www.cnet.com/personal-finance/second-stimulus-check-update-when-could-you-get-a-new-payment/


You beat me to the punch Janice. I was going to post this same update. Of course @applecruncher is right. We won't know the real deal until all is finalized but it is nice to know that things are moving forward.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2020)

Theresa Flowers said:


> I am 57. Yes my great grandparents came from Lithuania and worked in the Scranton coal mines. My father God bless him fought in the Korean war to get money for college. My mother left home at 16 to get her RN school and hard work.The US military is a viable option to ensure a good life.


Teresa, both my grandfathers were miners in Scranton.


----------



## Theresa Flowers (Jul 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Teresa, both my grandfathers were miners in Scranton.


It was a very difficult job. My father used to tell us about it. His father owned a roofing business in Scranton and every summer he worked tarring roofs. Thank goodness he wanted to do better with the next generation..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Teresa, both my grandfathers were miners in Scranton.


My grandfather was a coal miner in PA.


----------



## Knight (Jul 24, 2020)

To continue off topic. In another thread someone asked where to go when they retired. America is the answer. this is a tiny fraction of what America has to offer.

We had friends visit from Puerto Rico. They got to video this walking THE MARION 7800 & later operating. Getting the chance to stand in the bucket before it began dragging then watching it dump into a uke. Not many get to see this up close & personal.  

THE MARION 7800 working






Another day we went to Ashland to ride the train & go down into the mine. Qui Qui the dad said he would pay double if they would get him out of there right away. His daughters laughed at him. 
Pioneer Tunnel tour in Ashland Pa. 





Another day we toured the nuclear power plant in Berwick Pa. 

Before they left the trip wouldn't be complete with out a trip to the farmers market to get shoo fly pie in Schuylkill Haven, then over to Shartlesville hotel for an authentic family style Dutch dinner featuring Dutch favorite foods including awesome desserts.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 24, 2020)

Knight said:


> To continue off topic. In another thread someone asked where to go when they retired. America is the answer. this is a tiny fraction of what America has to offer.
> 
> We had friends visit from Puerto Rico. They got to video this walking THE MARION 7800 & later operating. Getting the chance to stand in the bucket before it began dragging then watching it dump into a uke. Not many get to see this up close & personal.
> 
> ...


Did they use their stimulus check to pay for the trip?


----------



## DaveA (Jul 24, 2020)

I see no reason why any of us should cast aspersions on others regarding how and what the stimulus money was spent for.  Nor should we have to explain how hard we've worked over the years.  I never speak of "how hard" I worked over the years, just that I worked which in reality is what most of us did.

The money, as I understand it, isn't a "welfare" check but money to hopefully be spent in ways that will re-energize our economy and the many entities that make up that economy, both large and small.

Having said this, we stuck ours in the bank for the moment  (which is in violation of the spirit of the stimulus) and maybe that's where it will stay.  I see no need to justify how I spend it. If my wife and I were a couple of boozers, we could probably drink it away and we'd be helping some struggling pub or bar to stay afloat.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 25, 2020)

anything that gives us  back more of the money we earned  and paid in taxes is  a plus ....this is a tax credit . no different than if you got it on your taxes  .this aint welfare. we gave ours to st mary's childrens hospital where my wife is a volunteer


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 25, 2020)

DaveA said:


> I see no reason why any of us should cast aspersions on others regarding how and what the stimulus money was spent for.  Nor should we have to explain how hard we've worked over the years.  I never speak of "how hard" I worked over the years, just that I worked which in reality is what most of us did.
> 
> The money, as I understand it, isn't a "welfare" check but money to hopefully be spent in ways that will re-energize our economy and the many entities that make up that economy, both large and small.
> 
> Having said this, we stuck ours in the bank for the moment  (which is in violation of the spirit of the stimulus) and maybe that's where it will stay.  I see no need to justify how I spend it. If my wife and I were a couple of boozers, we could probably drink it away and we'd be helping some struggling pub or bar to stay afloat.


We all decide how we spend our money and our lives.  I didn’t see any “aspersions” cast on anyone.  I don’t know what you mean by “boozers”.  As a child, I would have been perfectly happy if my parents drank themselves into a coma every night.  Unfortunately, they did not.

Just shows that one persons ideal of “aspersions” is another person’s ideal of a quiet, safe, and pain free night.  Listening to those two (my abusive parents) beating the crap out of each other every night was beyond stressful, cause when they were done beating each other, I knew who was going to get beaten next.

By putting the money in your bank, and not your mattress, you are probably helping keep your bank afloat.  I personally, am worried about the stability of our banking system.  I guess it’s a good thing that I have no money to put I to it.    At least my money pit of a house currently keeps me out of the rain.


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Did they use their stimulus check to pay for the trip?


No they are financially able to pay their own way. We pay for what they do while visiting us they pay for what we do when visiting them. And no we don't use stimulus money because we didn't qualify.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 25, 2020)

Knight said:


> No they are financially able to pay their own way. We pay for what they do while visiting us they pay for what we do when visiting them. And no we don't use stimulus money because we didn't qualify.


Actually, I was just kidding around with you which is why I used the sMiley face.  Sorry that you thought I was serious, I wasn’t.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 25, 2020)

Theresa Flowers said:


> I am 57. My father God bless him fought in the Korean war to get money for college.



OMG THeresa. You're making me feel my age.  My dad also served in the army - -as part of the AEF in France during WWI.  Thankfully he came back in one piece, met and married my mom and here I am today!!  But closer to 87 than 57.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> At least my money pit of a house currently keeps me out of the rain.


And on a rainy day that's foremost in the minds of most of us!


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 25, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Were confused on this issue, but not as near as congress is...
> 
> addendum: were stressed? can you imagine a house full of kids
> Buy school clothes, no wait?
> ...



And if it turns out I still have a job, will I have to scramble around looking for childcare or homeschooling arrangements, as the school's open/closed/half open or who knows status is still up in the air. I really do feel for the families in this situation.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 25, 2020)

DaveA said:


> I see no reason why any of us should cast aspersions on others regarding how and what the stimulus money was spent for.  Nor should we have to explain how hard we've worked over the years.  I never speak of "how hard" I worked over the years, just that I worked which in reality is what most of us did.
> 
> The money, as I understand it, isn't a "welfare" check but money to hopefully be spent in ways that will re-energize our economy and the many entities that make up that economy, both large and small.
> 
> Having said this, we stuck ours in the bank for the moment  (which is in violation of the spirit of the stimulus) and maybe that's where it will stay.  I see no need to justify how I spend it. If my wife and I were a couple of boozers, we could probably drink it away and we'd be helping some struggling pub or bar to stay afloat.


I couldn't agree more. I guess the reason that the first stimulus check was sent to virtually everyone and was not means tested was that the money was intended to be infused into the economy, so it really didn't matter how people who got it spent it. Though saving it was perhaps not the intent of the stimulus check, I  can never think saving money is a bad idea. For most of us, you never know when you might need it. 
My husband and I are retired with no debt and good income (planned and worked for that for many years). We've had no loss in income from this covidvirus thing, so I absolutely didn't think we should get the first stimulus check, but we did. It was direct deposited automatically into our account soon after it was announced, and I felt guilty at having gotten it when I know and see how many people were hit hard and struggling from job losses, lack of work related to the first covid19- related shutdown. It didn't take long, though, to realize that maybe we could help out a little bit, though, in our corner of the world. I gave some of the stimulus money we got to someone we know who was struggling as he lost business and was working hard with any odd jobs he could find to try and make some money. We took the rest of tue money and divided it between two local organizations here that do great work-one a bird rescue organization and the other a free health clinic. I thought it was the least we could do. 
Hopefully that second stimulus check will go to people who truly need it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 26, 2020)

Update from this morning's news:  https://www.kcci.com/article/treasury-secretary-mnuchin-dollar1200-checks-by-august/33423827


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)

_The path ahead remained uncertain, but both sides were scrambling to reach a deal by the end of the month._


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2020)

Wow Janice. You are really up on this stuff. I saw a similar article to the one you last posted and was going to post it here. Yours is more clear and concise. I just hope there's no stalling on this today. So many people need this. I talked to a good friend the other day who said she is still unable to get through by any means to file for unemployment. They need to include a provision to improve that system.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m saving mine in case I need to do some improvements or repairs to my 20 yr old car. I used to have a saying, “any time I get some extra money it always ends up going into my car, my teeth or the vet.” Well, the teeth are bought & paid for, the beloved pets wait by the Rainbow Bridge & the car sits there with its foggy headlights looking at me expectantly. Same story if we get a second one. If I’d want to get snarky about the “freebies” it would be about all the expensive late model vehicles lined up in the No ID required free food handout lines.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 31, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I’m saving mine in case I need to do some improvements or repairs to my 20 yr old car. I used to have a saying, “any time I get some extra money it always ends up going into my car, my teeth or the vet.” Well, the teeth are bought & paid for, the beloved pets wait by the Rainbow Bridge & the car sits there with its foggy headlights looking at me expectantly. Same story if we get a second one. If I’d want to get snarky about the “freebies” it would be about all the expensive late model vehicles lined up in the No ID required free food handout lines.


Just because you have an expensive late model car that doesn’t mean you don’t need food.  People will hold onto the car as it’s transportation to a job and some jobs almost require that you “look” well to do.


----------



## ronk (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm hoping to get the next incentive check and use it to buy a new Windows 10 computer. I wasted the last incentive check on "stuff," then 3 of my computers died, leaving me pretty much hobbled with a weak notebook computer.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 25, 2020)

Maybe, maybe not


https://www.forbes.com/sites/jrose/...-stimulus-check-may-not-happen-after-all/amp/


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 25, 2020)

Stress, stress, and more stress..  back and forth..  every article says something different


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 25, 2020)

@applecruncher & @JaniceM  I read an article yesterday that basically said they all know the second check is very much needed and feel it's still doable. One of the people interviewed felt that even the help to the P.O. may have opened the door to moving forward with the stimulus checks. LIke you said Janice, every article (ie: each person's take) may be a little different, depending on their source(s).


----------



## peppermint (Aug 25, 2020)

Theresa Flowers said:


> Well that is harsh and judgemental. I have worked since I was 11.


Really, life is harsh....But not judgemental…..Yup, so did I....  Nice you worked....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 26, 2020)

IMO another round of stimulus checks so close to the election would be seen as an attempt by the current administration to buy votes.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 26, 2020)

It it happens I'll be grateful, I can sure use it. I put the last one toward having my house painted. I was surprised anyway to find that Social Security recipients would get it. I assumed it was only for working folks.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 26, 2020)

deesierra said:


> It it happens I'll be grateful, I can sure use it. I put the last one toward having my house painted. I was surprised anyway to find that Social Security recipients would get it. I assumed it was only for working folks.



The Stimulus was to help boost the economy. People with low incomes, S.S. and S.S.I. have a low set income.

Their income is barely enough to keep a roof over their heads and food on the table.

Kind of hard to help boost the economy when nothing is left over to boost with.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 9, 2020)

McConnell said yesterday, that the new stimulus will be anemic at best, so don't expect too much.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 9, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> McConnell said yesterday, that the new stimulus will be anemic at best, so don't expect too much.


That's worrisome...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 9, 2020)

It's not only anemic, it doesn't include a stimulus check of any amount.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 30, 2020)

They passed the $600 stimulus bill and sent out checks for that. Now they are still in the process of deciding what will be in the bill for the $2,000 checks, or if that will even happen.


----------



## Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

For those wondering about a $600.00 for one or $1200.00 for two deposit because you use online services for taxes. I checked out our account a few minutes ago.

IRS TREAS 310 XXTAXEIP2
Pending - 1/4/2021

+$1,200.00


----------



## Jeni (Dec 30, 2020)

wow so many saying they see it pending.  
For some reason we were "missed" last time I tried numerous times to get an answer but you could not get a live person and I only had patience to stay on line for about an hour at a time was transferred and  hung up on multiple times.... so I doubt we will get anything now .... our income is low enough and we should have but nope so i am not holding my breath. 
I figured it must have been scammed or stolen ..... thanks to a insane governor ( told unemployment to SKIP some basic verification),  I also had to fight a fraudulent claim for unemployment in my name even though i was working the whole year. i can't wait for what a mess tax season will be this year.


----------

